# Specialized D4W in CA



## Airdo (Aug 18, 2007)

Specialized is bringing 20 D4W ("Designed For Women") demo bikes to the Bear Valley Adventure Sports Festival this August 25-26. 10 road bikes and 10 mountain bikes. Free demos for festival participants.

D4W


----------

